# التـبريـد بحرارة الشـمـس ☼ بـدون كـهــرباء



## رشيد الديزل (21 أبريل 2009)

في نيجيريا، ترتفع درجات الحرارة بشكل كبير ... كأي بلد في القارة السمراء الاستوائية ... ,والسكان هناك كثيرو الترحال حيث يعانون من قلة المياه وقلة الكهرباء ... لكن واحدة من أكبر مشكالهم هو عدم استطاعتهم حفظ خضراواتهم من التلف بسبب الحرارة ... فالخضراوات والفواكه عندهم إما أن يتم استهلاكها بأكلها في الحال ( وعلى المطرح ) ، أو يتعرض للتلف بسبب الحرارة العالية.





لكن هذا الابتكار غيّر حياتهم






بهذا الابتكار الذي انتشر في بلدان فقيرة كثيرة، ستصمد الطماطم في أفريقيا لأكثر من 13 يوم بدل يومين أو ثلاثة ... بلا كهرباء أو ثلاجات.




الطريقة كما ترون في الصورة، عبارة عن وعاء صلصالي صغير في وعاء صلصالي أكبر ...لكنهما من نفس الشكل بالتمام، يملأ الفراغ بينهما بالتراب أو الرمل وعلى الرمل يصب الماء حتى يبتلّ الرمل. الوعاء الداخلي توضع فيه الخضراوات والفواكه المراد تبريدها














بعد ذلك يتم تعريض الوعاء الكبير كله بما فيه لحرارة الشمس لساعات. وبعدها نجد مابداخل الوعاء قد قلت درجة حرارته 











التفسير العلمي: باختصار عند تعرض الوعاء الكبير للحرارة والجفاف ... يتبخر الماء الموجود في التراب أو الرمل المبلول من المسامات الموجودة في الوعاء الصلصالي ... عملية التبخر هذه ستسحب الحرارة من الوعاء الداخلي الذي يتحوي على الخضار ... وبهذا ستقل درجة حرارته وتحافظ على مابداخله


----------



## رشيد الديزل (21 أبريل 2009)

صاحب هذا الابتكار هو Mohammed Bah Abba 






نيجيري ولد عام 1964 لعائلة من صانعي الأواني الفخارية، كان منذ صغره ماهرا في صنع الأواني الفخارية الطينية وتفنن في هذه الصنعة، بعدها درس الأحياء والكيمياء والجيولوجيا في المدارس. 

ثم التفت إلى اختراعه وتوسع فيه ..
























صور متفرقة للاختراع

الخضراوات .... و صمودها في وجه الحرارة






ماهذه ؟ ملوخية ؟






ماء بارد في عز الجفاف والحر 






صناعة يبدو أنها لاقت رواجا


----------



## المنفهق (21 أبريل 2009)

منتج رائع الله يعافيك وفكرته سهلة


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (21 أبريل 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا 

كفى انه اسمه محمد


----------



## عصام نورالدين (21 أبريل 2009)

الله يسامحك يا رشيد على هذا العنوان : هذه العملية هي التبريد بالتبخير وليس بالشمس .
في الزمن الماضي كلنا يعرف ماكان يسمى [ الخابية ] وهي الخابئة : التي يخبؤ فيها المواد الغذائية القابلة للتلف والتعفن والفساد بسبب وجود الماء فيها حيث تصنع من الفخار النفوذ للماء و يوضع فيها الماء فيقوم بتخفيض درجة حرارة الأشياء الموجودة بداخلها ، ويبرد الماء أيضاً .........
طبعاً لن تصل إلى درجة التجمد مطلقاً ، والتبريد هنا نسبي أي أن درجة الحرارة تنخفض ولكن ليس إلى حد كبير ...ولكن بشكل يكفي لعرض المنتجات في السوق أي يومين أو ثلاثة أو أربعة كحد أعلى وفق طبيعة المادة الغذائية ...

مشكور على المعلومة والخبر اللطيف ....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (21 أبريل 2009)

ملاحظة : هنا يحتاجون إلى الماء لتبريد المواد الغذائية والماء للشرب ....
ولكن هذا يعني هدر كميات تزداد بازدياد درجة الحرارة ، فكلما ارتفعت حرارة الجو كان الماء المطلوب للتبريد أكثر .....

ونيجيريا بلدٌ يندر فيه الماء بشكل عام مثل كل بلاد إفريقيا تقريباً .....


----------



## عماد العرب (23 أبريل 2009)

اخى عصام نور
لاتكون قاصى وقل اى كلمة شكر فالعبر بالمشالركة 
وانا والله جائتني فكرة من هذه المداخلة فانا باحث فى مجال الطاقة البديلة
على العموم الله يجازى الجميع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا عزيزي الموضوع جميل جزاك الله .

البغدادي


----------



## جبل ثمر (24 أبريل 2009)

فكرة جيده ايش رايك نعرضها على اصحاب الزلاله


----------



## ابو الماء (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للمعلومة الجميلة والبسيطة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 أبريل 2009)

وهل أقول إلا ما يساعد على الارتقاء بالفكرة ؟؟؟؟
ألا يعرف الجميع المبادئ الأساسية في التبريد ...ولكن علينا أن نتبين الفائدة من كل فكرة وكيفية تطويرها ...
ربما أثرت نقطة الضعف لكي تصنع أنت منها نقطة قوة ( لأنك كما تقول باحث في مجا ل الطاقة البديلة ) وهذه تعتبر فرصة لك لكي تثبت إمكانياتك حيث جاءتك فكرة من هذه المداخلة وفق ماذكرته ....

الموضوع ليس تحدياً ..............الهدف هو الإنجاز لمصلحة البشرية وكلنا مأجورون بإذن الله ..

ولا تنس أنني شكرت صاحب الموضوع على الخبر اللطيف .


----------



## امبراطورالكيميائية (25 أبريل 2009)

شكراجزيلا لك اخي واعانهم الله


----------



## عاشق حيفا (25 أبريل 2009)

باعكس تماما الماء فقط لمرة واحدة والسبب هو وجود الطين الذي يحتفظ بالماء اي ان ان نسبة الماء قليلة وليست بالكمية وممكن استغلال ماء الغسيل


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (2 مايو 2009)

جبار الخواطر الله هذا دافع للجميع على ان الحاجة ام الاختراع والجميع مع الارادة ممكن ان يبدا من الصفر


----------



## رشيد الديزل (2 مايو 2009)

جبل ثمر شكل اصابان اكتشفوها اول بس محد عارف ههههههههه اشكر الجميع على ارئكم


----------



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

ألف شكر


----------

